# Tips for rooting (LTE) - I ROOTED SUCCESSFULLY (step-by-step how I did) [VIDEO]



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

*My step-by-step is in the *edit edit edit* part of this post*
Also, if you are tech savvy, you should be able to figure out how to get it to work on a Mac (if you don't want to do what I did and dual-boot Windows)









Post your tips here.

Mine include:
After "fastboot boot boot.img" you get a bootloop. Wait for one loop then do a battery pull and power on the device via the power button (after putting the battery in of course). That should get you out of the bootloop.

_*Second,
If you register your device on Samsung's website you can download an .exe of:
Verizon Wireless SCH-I515 Galaxy Nexus USB Driver
Description: Software Drivers for the Verizon Wireless Galaxy Nexus (SCH-i515) for Tethering and ADB (Android Debug Bridge).
which made adb finally recognize my device. Now trying the rest of the process....*_

*edit*
Typing 'adb root' gave me the response: adbd cannot run as root in production builds. Blah.

*edit edit*
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1392336
Go there ^^ after doing fastboot boot boot.img and doing a battery pull (or waiting 5 minutes) and the phone boots. Flash CWM and download android revolution or some other pre-rooted ROM. In the process of flashing... will see if it works!

*edit edit edit*
Step 1: Do all the steps in the first part of the root method posted in this forum (driver that I mentioned up ^^^ worked for me as the driver)
*copy-pasted from said method:*



> It has become apparent that there are rooting methods out there for the Galaxy Nexus that seem to be causing issues with the device. It sends the phone into a seemingly endless bootloop. I know it is yet to arrive really in the U.S. but I wanted to get this posted here before people get the phone and go to root it with a method that could brick your device. I take NO credit for these instructions and they are taken from http://www.freeyoura...anually-windows and pasted here for instant access from here.
> 
> **As always RootzWiki nor myself are responsible if something goes wrong. Root your phone at your own risk with the understanding it will void your warranty and there is always a chance of something going wrong.**
> 
> ...


Step 2: Wait for one bootloop and do a battery pull.
Step 3: Put the battery back in and power on the device -- it should boot successfully.
Step 3a *if it doesn't boot successfully*: reboot to bootloader and fastboot oem lock, fastboot oem unlock, repeat.
Step 4: Download and flash CWM as per thread posted up there ^^^^^ in *edit edit* of this post
Step 5: Start up in CWM and Nand backup (cuz those are nice) and then reboot
Step 6: DL Android Rev (or another pre-rooted ROM) [you can also pre-load these if you want pre-reboot [see madzozs post below] -- I just rebooted after flashing CWM and doing a nand and downloaded the ROM to my phone and had no issues myself]
Step 7: Wipe [you can use superwipe -- I just did it manually]. Flash.
Step 8: DONE

Put together a super quick video and thew it up on youtube if you wanna see me run through the steps above:


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I AM ROOTED!!!


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Which boot.img did you use? superboot, or the one p3 posted on twitter?

edit: I'm confused as hell right now. I bricked mine (bootlooping multiple times) and flashing didn't fix it. I did the smae thing I tried multiple times an extra time and it worked. O_O


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> Which boot.img did you use? superboot, or the one p3 posted on twitter?


I just used the one in the package that was posted in this forum in the stickied root method


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

I had some troubles before, used your method and it worked. One thing you might want to add is to have people put superwipe and the new rom(revolution in my case) on the phones storage before flashing CWR. Rebooting seems to reflash the stock recovery. I had to put the zips back on, reboot to bootloader, flash CWR, then boot into it through bootloader in order to flash. Now it's fine.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

madzozs said:


> I had some troubles before, used your method and it worked. One thing you might want to add is to have people put superwipe and the new rom(revolution in my case) on the phones storage before flashing CWR. Rebooting seems to reflash the stock recovery. I had to put the zips back on, reboot to bootloader, flash CWR, then boot into it through bootloader in order to flash. Now it's fine.


Hmm that's weird.. I did reboot between flashing CW and downloading/flashing Android Rev and it still worked fine for me. I put what you mentioned in my OP though just in case anyone else has that problem. Thanks!


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/1Jsh9xPwnQP

super easy, no need to flash bootimage.

unlock, boot into cwr, push SU, reboot. done! unlocked rooted stock


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> https://plus.google....sts/1Jsh9xPwnQP
> 
> super easy, no need to flash bootimage.
> 
> unlock, boot into cwr, push SU, reboot. done! unlocked rooted stock


What is "Using a console and fastboot (which can be obtained in various places, look around):" What is he referring to?


----------



## bwlinux (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm rooted!

I had done the oem lock and unlock a few hours ago to get my phone back to booting normally. I went about my business setting up the phone and configuring everything.

After reading this thread I decided to give it another go, skipping the unlock step as it was already unlocked.
I ran the fastboot boot boot.img and waited 5 minutes, ready to pull the battery at the first sign of a boot loop. It didn't loop, it just sat there.
I decided to try the adb commands listed in the original process and found that I could connect. So I pushed the binaries on.
after rebooting with adb reboot, there was a slight pause before I saw the regular confetti boot screen.

In my case there was no need to pull the battery, but I did have to perform the ADB commands while the phone was sitting at the black "Google" screen.

Hope that helps someone else


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Im stuck in a bootloop doing this...

However, locking and unlocking again seems to have got this thing going.

Just some advice. I have had to do a few things more than once. I had to push the clockwork img twice because the first time I just got a red triangle. So you may have to attempt things more than once. fastboot oem lock and unlock worked like a charm.


----------



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

does this still work if you updated to 4.0.2 firmware?


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stupid, I just updated to 4.0.2. Please tell me I didn't blow it? I know better than to ever take OTA's.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to make a video of me doing this


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> Stupid, I just updated to 4.0.2. Please tell me I didn't blow it? I know better than to ever take OTA's.


You shouldn't update to 4.0.2 after doing this.. You probably should still be able to follow those steps though. Not totally sure.


----------



## bwlinux (Dec 15, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> Stupid, I just updated to 4.0.2. Please tell me I didn't blow it? I know better than to ever take OTA's.


I had success rooting my phone *AFTER* letting the 4.0.2 OTA complete.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

bwlinux said:


> I had success rooting my phone *AFTER* letting the 4.0.2 OTA complete.


Yeah that will still work. Just if you install say Android Revolution and then try to update to 4.0.2 it will make the ROM stop working


----------



## driphter (Jul 31, 2011)

jblade said:


> What is "Using a console and fastboot (which can be obtained in various places, look around):" What is he referring to?


if you already have adb set up on your computer then go to this link http://koushikdutta.blurryfox.com/G1/ and grab fastboot for your computer os. Then drop that in your adb folder. For me that is C:\sdk\tools.

You will also want SU and CWR in that folder.

Hope this helps

edit: forgot to tell you that console is a command shell/prompt. IF you are using windows, just click start and type cmd


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

ok so i feel like a tard right now. i am very familiar with android etc, but this my first android device that isnt from moto. maybe my problems lie with adb, but im not sure as i have never had to use adb before.

anyways, i keep trying to root\unlock, and keep failing miserably. when i go to cmd and type "adb devices" i get nothing. then if i type fastboot oem unlock i get "adbwinapi.dll not installed". so im thinking my problem is my driver software for the phone. i have tried several different drivers but nothing so far.

to my knowledge i have adb setup properly. with my bionic when i typed in "adb devices" i got a serial number and it said device offline, but i never triedto go any further.

i hope this hasnt sounded confusing, but i just feel lost right now and need some help.

thanks for the help!!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I get it to reboot into boot loader via adb then when i do fastboot oem unlock it just sits there <waiting for device>

have the samsung drivers and pdanet installed


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I get it to reboot into boot loader via adb then when i do fastboot oem unlock it just sits there <waiting for device>
> 
> have the samsung drivers and pdanet installed


You need to manually select device drivers.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> You need to manually select device drivers.


I've tried pdanet and the samsung one.. have both installed.. what am i missing?.. thanks


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I've tried pdanet and the samsung one.. have both installed.. what am i missing?.. thanks


I'm using the Samsung Android ADB Interface driver version 2.9.104.921


----------



## termiNader (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm trying to download the platform tools folder from the SDK Manager and it says "Failed to fetch URL http://dl-ssl.google.com/android/repository/repository-5.xml, reason: Connection to http://dl-ssl.google.com refused" A response would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Helpppp! I go the bootloop.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

At which step?


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't get a bootloop but I did get stuck at the splash screen until I did a battery pull. Restarted just fine. Installed Busybox and updated SU and then I was golden.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

it seems everywhere I look people have problems wtf.......sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> I didn't get a bootloop but I did get stuck at the splash screen until I did a battery pull. Restarted just fine. Installed Busybox and updated SU and then I was golden.


^^ This is what worked for me when I rooted.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Added a video I put up to the OP


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The best step-by-step for unlock and root are here, based on Koush's info, simplified clarified for Samsung noobs like myself...

Unlock bootloader:

http://www.droid-lif...xus-bootloader/

Root/install CW Recovery:

http://www.droid-lif...zon/#more-56154

Did both this evening and just made my first Nandroid backup on my new Nexus...very cool.


----------

